# Too many choices! (CC brushes)



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't have one, but I'm also looking at getting cc brushes as well. Looking forward to the experienced answers. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I have the chris christensen pin t brush, I think its the 27 m size. I love it. One of the best brushes I've ever have. It feels good in your hand, brushes the coat removing any dead undercoat without stripping the outer coat.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I have one with metal pins and one with wooden pins. Casper's breeder recommended wooden pins for the feathering so it doesn't pull the hair out. I stopped using a slicker. I think is was too rough on the hair. I could be imagining that, though.

I think this on, 20mm: http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...hris_Christensen_Original_Series_Oblong_Brush

And this one: http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...vname/Chris_Christensen_Wood_Pin_Brushes_20mm


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a wooden pin brush, a 16mm T-brush, and a fine/coarse comb. I love both of my brushes.


----------



## Kaye (Aug 23, 2013)

Does your CC brush have wood pins or metal. Where did you purchase yours?
Thanks,Kaye


----------

